
A 1986 bulletin board system has brought the old Web back to life in 2017 - PuffinBlue
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2017/04/a-1986-bulletin-board-system-has-brought-the-old-web-back-to-life-in-2017/
======
bencollier49
Does this have anything to do with the "old Web"? It's a BBS, not the
internet.

